# [solved] mount /dev/md0 to /newroot failed: invalid argument

## e3k

i have a raid mirror setup on /

i have updated the system with genkernel --mdadm to the 4.4.6. in device drivers/ multiple devices (raid,lvm)/ i have set all the current settings from m to *.

then did run grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

then copied initramfs and kernel and that grub.cfg to the other disc /boot

when i run the new kernel from any disc i get: mount /dev/md0 to /newroot failed: invalid argument

when i run the old 4.1.15 kernel it runs fine.

why there is not the invalid argument listed? what argument is the system talking about? grub linux argument? or something else?

---edit---

further messages where array not found either automatically or in mdadm.conf

i was building the initramfs with genkernel --mdadm. In /etc/mdadm.conf i have found this setting:

MDADM="no"

after switching that to yes genkernel finally produced RAID enabled initramfs.

i do not rember to have seen or touched that genkernel option before also i do not understand why genkernel did not produce RAID enabled initramfs before just because of the command line option --mdadm.

----------

